# dynamic settings of monitor resolution



## vince66 (Jun 14, 2018)

Hello guys,

I've installed the FreeBSD 11.1 on a external usb hard disk so I can boot it from several PC's.

Obviously,  the screen resolution changes every time I change PC, depending this on the monitor model connected to the machine.

I'm not interested to install every time the correct video driver for the machine under testing.

Do you know if is there an easy an dynamic way to reduce every time the fonts size (I use FreeBSD only in console mode)  or increase the monitor resolution using the standard video driver installed by default on the FreeBSD ?

Thanks very much in advance.


----------



## Phishfry (Jun 14, 2018)

Well the question boils down to this:
Do you really need graphics acceleration.
The FreeBSD xorg driver x11-drivers/xf86-video-scfb would really be a good choice for an all around driver.
VESA driver is the alternative but it seems to not work as well as scfb.
https://wiki.freebsd.org/Graphics/SCFB

Your second choice would be to load all available video drivers for xorg and let the X system handle that.
The problem with that approach is bastard drivers like nvidia need much more configuring.


----------



## vince66 (Jun 14, 2018)

Phishfry said:


> VESA driver is the alternative


Hello Phishfry,

in fact my question is: can I use every time 

*kldload vesa*

without problems ?

Really, I don't need graphic acceleration and X11 graphic environment.

What  do you think about ?


----------



## Phishfry (Jun 14, 2018)

It should work. If not give scfb a try.


----------

